

Mopidy 1.0 extensible music server released - jodal
https://www.mopidy.com/

======
jodal
Read the full 1.0 changelog at
[https://docs.mopidy.com/en/latest/changelog/](https://docs.mopidy.com/en/latest/changelog/)

